
Better filler text - chairmanwow
I&#x27;m tired of &quot;Lorem ipsum&quot;. Anyone have any better (more amusing etc.) filler text to use during development?
======
enkiv2
[http://loremgibson.com/](http://loremgibson.com/)

[http://www.buzzwordipsum.com/?paragraphs=4&type=sentences](http://www.buzzwordipsum.com/?paragraphs=4&type=sentences)

[http://www.cipsum.com/](http://www.cipsum.com/)

